

Why is Color named "Color"? - kmfrk
http://www.quora.com/Color-Labs-startup/Why-is-Color-named-Color

======
Samuel_Michon
Another question about Color on Quora, with a surprising answer:

    
    
      *How will Color Labs (startup) handle inappropriate photos?*
      Simply swipe a photo from someone, and a popup will show you 
      to choose Nudity, Violence or Hateful.
      That person will then be banned from Color, thus the only way 
      to get back on the system is buying a new iPhone or Android. [...]
      We also will ban a person from Color for abusing 
      the reporting system.
    

That sounds pretty harsh. It makes me wonder if they ban users automatically
when a report comes in or if they screen the images before taking action.
Also, what qualifies as 'nudity', 'violence', or 'hateful' according to Color
Labs?

I installed the iPhone app a couple of days a go. I didn't see any warning
that nudity wasn't allowed. Sure, I had to agree to their _terms of use_ , but
it had the length of a Tolkien novel, so I doubt anyone will bother reading
it. I think there's a real risk that tons of users will be banned without ever
having realized that their risqué photos weren't allowed.

And then there's the last line of Color Labs' answer: on HN, I frequently flag
articles that I deem inappropriate. If I do so on Color, I risk being banned,
not knowing whether my tolerance for offensive imagery is lower than that of
Color Labs.

[http://www.quora.com/How-will-Color-Labs-startup-handle-
inap...](http://www.quora.com/How-will-Color-Labs-startup-handle-
inappropriate-photos)

~~~
jrockway
_the only way to get back on the system is buying a new iPhone or Android_

Guess they haven't heard that trusting the client is a poor security model. I
can think of about 10 ways to make a web app think I have a new phone.

~~~
zachallaun
Let's hope, then, that you do not choose to share violent, nude photos of
yourself. For most people, though, I think this is an adequate (and, in my
opinion, not _too_ harsh) deterrent.

~~~
bmelton
I think that the negative reaction is based on the lack of a check or balance.
If I swipe a picture of you petting your puppy and call it a hate crime, and
you get banned, what's the recourse?

What's to stop somebody like me from going album to album and flagging things?

------
egiva
Good response from Nguyen, but I also think one of their great features that
I've read about, also gives credence to their name: the photos you share in
common with people you are "connected" with slowly lose their color over time
as your connection with them goes stale, basically turning black and white!
Great idea and creative tie-back into the "color" name!!

------
zacharypinter
So, a $350,000 tribute to Apple?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I was stunned to find that Apple Inc. hadn't registered the Color trademark,
they've had a software product by that name since 2006 [0]. There weren't any
software products with the Color trademark, so it was awarded to Color Labs on
January 20th.

[0] <http://www.apple.com/finalcutstudio/color/>

------
antidaily
Uh... what?!

